# David Lee Impressive for pre-season



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I was at the game last night and the guy who impressed me the most was David Lee. I was surprised that LB played a rookie at all. But Lee came in late in the middle of the second quarter. He immediately made an impact with some nice Dunks, passes, steals and rebounds at the power forward spot as the Knicks went ahead.

The Knicks were much better when he was on the court. In the second half LB played David Lee in the small forward spot and he became a passer more which took away his inside game.

My impression of David Lee, is first of all the dude can really get up. He is very physical inside and goes after every rebound. Once he gets the ball down low it converts. Lee can also pass, I mean really pass it the ball...on a breakaway he spotted a teammate down court for an easy layup. Not many power forwards can make that play. He can also get up and down the court like a guard, has lots of up and down speed. His defense is also very good, especially helping out.

He has a great all around and once the Knicks realize what they have and start given a bigger role, I think he can be a Bobby Jones type player with better all around game.

Oh yea, the team looked better with the second unit of Nate and David Lee, Q Rich sucked, M Taylor can't off his feet, M. Rose can't shoot. JacKie Butler looked good, he looks like might end of as second center backup. T. Ariza was very explosive and active...Curry looked good too.

Back to David Lee, I am concerned his talent will be wasted playing for LB who has a history of
not developing and playing young players. LB game is to coach a team of veterans get's much out of them as possible before they age and than move on to the next team and do the same. He likes to let other coaches break in rookies.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Well zeke proves me wrong here. I was all about taking Blatche 30th and with Dray being shot and out for a while and with Lee showing his skills off Zeke proves me very wrong.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> he can be a Bobby Jones type player with better all around game.


wow,you are really time warping......

Lee was the best rated passing big man coming out this year......

I think larry brown was behind him being picked..I had read wher Detroit had worked him out when Brown was still a Piston....

If he gets a jumper and fills out a bit more,hes going to a very good player


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Well zeke proves me wrong here. I was all about taking Blatche 30th and with Dray being shot and out for a while and with Lee showing his skills off Zeke proves me very wrong.



????????

i dont think that nostradamus could have predicted andrey getting shot and lee is the only one of the 2 players who has stepped on a preseason court,so no-one is right or wrong cos blatche could come back and become an all star whilst lee is a roleplayer at best

who would be right or wrong then???


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

looks like after today's game He was the steal of the Draft. From what I Spike Lee booed the pick(David Lee)....what an idiot.

He was the best player on the Knicks today.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Lee was VERY impressive today. This kid is energy and hustle and has serious guts. I think he's gonna be the best American born white player over the last 10 + years. This kid is just VERY athletic.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Just saw his line very encouraging. Might be a suprise of the year.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Lee was VERY impressive today. This kid is energy and hustle and has serious guts. *I think he's gonna be the best American born white player over the last 10 + years.* This kid is just VERY athletic.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:, 17 points in a preseason game and you already hale him as the greatest white basketball player of this generation?!?!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:, 17 points in a preseason game and you already hale him as the greatest white basketball player of this generation?!?!



Over the last 10 years? He doesn't have a whole lot to beat out that I can think of off the top of my head. Like what ... Keith Van Horn? Maybe Wally World?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

JNice said:


> Over the last 10 years? He doesn't have a whole lot to beat out that I can think of off the top of my head. Like what ... Keith Van Horn? Maybe Wally World?


tru it wouldnt take very much to beat out kvh or wally, but dirk has to be considered the greatest white basketball player of this generation (the euros are white lol)


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I've always said David Lee would be a better pro player than college player. He wasn't used properly at Florida, to no real fault of Billy Donovan, and was constantly playing out of position. He doesn't do one particular thing great, but he does everything well. He could be a 15/7 player in this league for a long time.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

David Lee will be a really nice player in the league. Don't expect him to be a star or the "best white player of the generation". I watched him play for four years at UF and he's really a unique player with his athleticism, passing, rebounding, basketball IQ, etc. If he's used the right way (i.e. NOT at the 3) he'll be a contributor right away.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I said best WHITE AMERICAN nba ballplayer of the last 10 years. I obviously said that trying to be slick. One of the posters caught me saying he does not have much competition in this catergory and caught me. That was my whole point.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

John Stockton recently retired and I would say he was a pretty damn good white american player that
played in the past 10 years.

But after John Stockton, I don't see white america contributing an NBA superstar for a while. 


Why are whites who grow up in a small country like Lithuania and Croatia, thousands of miles from any blacks, doing better at the black man’s game than American whites who grow up just 5 miles away from the inner city?

As someone who coaches three rec teams in the suburbs I think i have many of the answers, but I keep them to myself for now.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

benfica said:


> Why are whites who grow up in a small country like Lithuania and Croatia, thousands of miles from any blacks, doing better at the black man’s game than American whites who grow up just 5 miles away from the inner city?
> 
> As someone who coaches three rec teams in the suburbs I think i have many of the answers, but I keep them to myself for now.


Very Simply----THEY DON'T PLAY ENOUGH to be great players! MOST great athletes develop without many distractions---American Youth have the BENEFIT of more distractions...certainly, white boys have more recreational alternatives than black boys. I suspect that many of these foreign players are in situations with few alternatives to their main sports interests.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brad Miller is a white american guy and he's pretty good.
So are Luke Ridnour and Kirk Hinrich.

Just to name a few.


----------

